# New Zealand Food



## Guiedo (Apr 10, 2005)

_I have been asked to post to this site some of what is going on in New Zealand restaurants and it is with pleasuree that I will do this because the more exposure our(New Zealand) food gets on the international stage the better, in my opinion._
_First some details on me._
_I have been a chef and or waiter for 16 years and have done every conscievable job in between, from kitchenhand to restaurant manager and from silver service to 2 person bistro style._
_I am in the process of retraining into the tourism industry with the goal of organizing food tours through Europe, The Americas and through Asia or anywhere that there is ethnic cuisene of standard._
_My main interest is in traditional ethnic foods of any area._

_What I would like to do with this thread is post, when I get them, some of the things that are going on in NZ restaurants and compare them to what is happening in the international market. I would very much like it if others would join this spirit of "international sharing"_


----------



## Ishbel (Apr 11, 2005)

Helllo there from a Scottish member!

There is a Kiwi who posts on here called TheHummer, and some of the recipes have been really interesting.


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2005)

This promises to be a very interesting thread!

Guiedo what are some of the newest or most prominent trends you are seeing in the NZ restaurant scene right now?


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 11, 2005)

Guiedo, I'm looking forward to your recipes.  So glad you are going to post them.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 11, 2005)

Please, post away!  I have a step-sister who lives in Christchurch.  She sent me a couple cookbooks on NZ cooking.  I'd be really interested in many of the different things people do with lamb there, as I know it's a major product.


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 11, 2005)

*Thanks*

_Thanks for the level of interest shown already in this thread._
_New Zealand is yes a major lamb country, which is cooked in every possible way. An interesting site that I have just come across is www.wr2eat.co.nz it is definately worth a look, if you want to see what is going on in food in this country._
_My own recipes I will post when I actually write them down and get them into some semblence of order, typical chef. Work out of my head._


----------



## Guiedo (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi*

_Lamb is big here so here are a couple ofthings thatI have done with it in restaurants around the country._
_Lamb Rump with sechezwan pepper crust w blueberry coulis_
_Again lamb rump stuffed w raspberry and spiked w chilli(usually smoked)_
_Have in the past used smoked lamb on antipasto plates_
_Lamb Fillets in a salad of Rocket and watercress with a wild berry vinagrete and shaved parmesan._
_Again lamb fillet very rare w blue cheese and walnut (caramalized to almost a pralene) on roasted cherry tomatoes and watercress._
_The most common usage in restaurants in NZ is the traditional Lamb rack or French cutlets. _
_Lamb unfortunately is so readily available to chefs in this country that most people don't eat it when they go out unlessit is done slightly different_


----------



## Guiedo (May 25, 2005)

*sorry it's been so long*

_I do appoligise that it has taken soo long to do an update as to New Zealand foods. I have begun my journey into tourism and eventually setting up a business to visiting some of the people and places on here._
_The food culture here is very much alive and well especially in Auckland where I live. _
_Personally I am back cooking after a 6 month break @ a restaurant._
_Nothing special on the menu though yet._
_The most interesting thing is a pork belly stuffed with dates and calamalized apple. serve that on some baby potatoes sauteed in a little rosemary or tarragon butter with a nice wee Chardonnay or my favourite rheisling and you have a nice meal (in my opinion)_
_I will post more later    _


----------



## cristiancr (Jul 13, 2007)

*Great Dining Guide in New Zealand*

Another great restaurant guide in New Zealand is www.MenuMania.co.nz
Find menus and user reviews and ratings for restaurants all over New Zealand.


----------

